# CT_Scan



## خالد صلاح زيادة (18 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الاخوة اعضاء الملتقي 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالي و بركاته​في البداية اشكر كل الاخوة الذين ساعدوني في معرفة طريقة تحميل الملفات الكبيرة .
و كما وعدتكم بتحميل الكثير من الملفات كبيرة الحجم . فهذه هي مشاركة عن جهاز CT-Scan عبارة عن دورة تدريبية لشركة سيمنز الالمانية.
الملف موجود علي الرابط التالي:-
http://rapidshare.de/files/39155835/ctbasic.zip.html
اما ملف pdf المرفق فانه يحتوي علي طريقة تشغيل البرنامج الموجود في الملف الموجود علي الرابط .


----------



## المسلم84 (19 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير على هذا المجهود
بس الملف ما رضي ينزل؟؟!!!


----------



## Mohammed A. Ohde (19 أبريل 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية ويعطيك الخير ............
موضوع جدا مهم و مفيد و ننتظر جديدك
شكرا علي الموضوع.


----------



## مداد الأفكار (19 أبريل 2008)

الله يرفع قدرك


----------



## القائد العام (29 أبريل 2008)

شكرا ياابوالزوز
شوقنا للجمييييييييييييييع 

بلبل


----------



## belal-alsharaa (8 مايو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية ومشكوووووووووووور


----------



## ابو يافا (10 مايو 2008)

يسلموووووووووووووو


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 مايو 2008)

اختيارك للمواضيع اكثر من رائع .

اما عطاءك مميز بلاشك .

ننتظر جديدك .

البغدادي


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (16 يونيو 2008)

thx alot mr 5aled


----------



## المهندسه الصغيره (21 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير
شركة سيمنس شركه كبيره


----------



## mtc.eng (21 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mtc.eng (21 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخ خالد على الموضوع وعلى المرفقات 
ولكن البرنامج لم اتمكن من تحميله ارجو اعادة رفعه على رابط اخر وشكرا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ياخي


----------



## انا احمد زيزو (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا ياجماعة اللينك مش فية حاجت او هما مسحوا الحاجات علشان بقالة فترة كبيرة مرفوعة ياريت لو حد عندة الحاجت دي يرفعها مرة تاني وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## blackhorse (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يرفع قدرك


----------



## عبد العزيز س. (17 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ممكن إعادة رفع الملف من فضلكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ليدي لين (17 أكتوبر 2008)

لم يفتح معي الرابط مع الاسف


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم الموضوع رائع بس اللنك من احملوا يطلع
This file has been deleted.


----------



## ناصروف (28 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور أخوي عل الجهد المبارك ، وارجو منك إعادة رفع الملف على على موقع آخر إذا أمكن لأن الرابط لا يعمل 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aissa1 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

نرجو اعادة تحميل الملف


----------



## amod (31 أكتوبر 2008)

اضم صوتي لصوت الشباب للمطالبة لرفع الملف من جديد لتعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## shadyqamar (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووور
بس الملف ما نزل


----------



## bone bizzy (4 سبتمبر 2009)

ليش ياخ تسوي كذا زعلتني يا الطيب خشيت الرابط ولاقيت الملف ممسوح الله يسامحك


----------



## الهدهد (4 سبتمبر 2009)

الملف غير موجود اتمنى يا اخي الكريم اعاده تحميل الملف من جديد
وشكرا​


----------

